# This is why one should NEVER refer to ExpertVillage videos on YouTube.



## WoodChuck'r (Aug 28, 2009)

This is me doing an impersonation of the type of people that give their horrible advice in their homemade ExpertVillage videos. 

If anyone has a brain, they won't refer to any of the information offered. 

It's done with humor as well, so please, have a good laugh if you will.

"How to safely operate and maintain a chainsaw" 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYno4Kr62WM


----------



## Tree Pig (Aug 28, 2009)

dude great saw but you have way too much free time go start that saw and cut something up.


----------



## garmar (Aug 28, 2009)

Don't quit your day job cuz you'll starve as a comedian.


----------



## Lawnmowerboy48 (Aug 28, 2009)

Brilliant, I now know how to start my chainsaw. It is also such a great relief to know that I really don't have to be safe because the chainsaw has a special safety stopper that will stop anything bad that is about to happen from happening. Who would have thought to be extra safe you keep the safety cap on the chain.


----------



## matt9923 (Aug 28, 2009)

I thought it was pretty good. I you changed the tittle i would have though it was expert village. 
Saw looks to clean. GO get it dirty!


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Aug 28, 2009)

garmar said:


> Don't quit your day job cuz you'll starve as a comedian.



Lol.... Yes that is good advice - my comedic abilities are absolutely terrible.

But there is truth to my mockery. Just watch some ExpertVillage videos, just watch them and you'll fully get my drift!!


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Aug 28, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> I thought it was pretty good. I you changed the tittle i would have though it was expert village.
> Saw looks to clean. GO get it dirty!




She's brand new!! I'm workin on it I'm workin on it!!!


----------



## treemandan (Aug 28, 2009)

Average Ho saw huh? Well at least the girl was cute.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Aug 28, 2009)

Not funny, really.


Frankly, it's too realistic to be good parody. I'm serious!



I have two fervent hopes about that idiot chainsaw "expert" on the Village:



Nobody ever gets hurt by listening to him.

If hope #1 doesn't pan out, I hope he AND Expert Village get sued into oblivion!


----------



## Tree Pig (Aug 28, 2009)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Not funny, really.
> 
> 
> Frankly, it's too realistic to be good parody. I'm serious!
> ...



lol now that was funny this thread finally paid off. I thought I had wasted 5 minutes of my life but few now I feel vindicated.


----------



## Woodcutteranon (Aug 29, 2009)

Real good. The only thing funnier than the garbage ExpertVids puts on the internet are the comments people leave. Read them sometime if you want a good laugh.


----------



## fishercat (Aug 30, 2009)

*i agree.*



Stihl-O-Matic said:


> dude great saw but you have way too much free time go start that saw and cut something up.



that was a waste of electricity.


----------



## ozzy42 (Aug 30, 2009)

The first thing they will be trying to do if watching him,is hold the top handle of the saw with right hand,and pulling with the left ,while the bar is inches from their leg.

The average HO would be better off w/out ever seeing that guy IDIOT.
from VILLAGE


----------



## stihlavarna (Aug 30, 2009)

their (expert village) paintball safety and information vids are just brutal as well.


----------



## tjbier (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm glad it was a joke, but I still feel dumber for watching it......:monkey:


----------



## Ed Roland (Aug 31, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> tittle



:blush:


----------



## Toddppm (Sep 4, 2009)

treemandan said:


> Average Ho saw huh? Well at least the girl was cute.



Damn, I watched only to see the girl, DOH!:chainsawguy:


----------



## chemist (Sep 4, 2009)

I watched an instructional video the other day on chainsaw sharpening and this 'expert' was filing in the wrong direction.


----------



## discounthunter (Sep 9, 2009)

ive been looking for weeks to find that every day small chainsaw at walmart.i dont think they sell dolmars(lol)


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Sep 25, 2009)

chemist said:


> I watched an instructional video the other day on chainsaw sharpening and this 'expert' was filing in the wrong direction.



I once saw an ebay listing that said "I've never had to change the spark plug or sharpen the chain".

Priceless.


----------

